# Camera and sewer cleaning



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

Just bought a ridgid seesnake with the DVD burning setup and was wondering what everyone is charging for a sewer cleaning and camera? Thanks


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

$99.99 year around


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Donahue756 said:


> $99.99 year around


GTO. I hope your kidding.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol just kidding but the big rooter companies advertise that around here
switch and bait


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

More than everyone else.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

My camera guy charges $350 with a DVD for HO

Ive snake residential mains anywhere from 300-980$. All depends on the job


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Donahue756 said:


> Lol just kidding but the big rooter companies advertise that around here
> switch and bait


I worked for a company that did, but didn't get the mandatory upsell part. Should have just charged a real number. I charge over $300 per main and have not had anyone bring up the radio ads to me...yet.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

My new Vu-Rite camera setup will be ariving tomorrow and I also am having to decide my pricing. I'm going to give these prices a try and evaluate in 6-months.
$100 aditional for camera inspection with DVD to the price of the mainline cable or jetter service. 
$250 for camera & DVD alone, including sonde locating if needed.
$150 for camera, DVD & locating for local plumbing contractors.
Discount the camera cost if I get the repair. 
No aditional charge if I use the equipment for my own just to make sure. I may or may not decide to share what I see and no DVD.
I think this equipment will come in handy for me to visually identify and locate the problem area to sell the repair and that value will pay off in the long run. Look for my update in June.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> My new Vu-Rite camera setup will be ariving tomorrow and I also am having to decide my pricing. I'm going to give these prices a try and evaluate in 6-months.
> $100 aditional for camera inspection with DVD to the price of the mainline cable or jetter service.
> $250 for camera & DVD alone, including sonde locating if needed.
> $150 for camera, DVD & locating for local plumbing contractors.
> ...


If you don't get the job for repairs and the footage on the DVD was never paid for, I wouldn't give out any info. If I did get the OK, it will be in writing before I thought about showing them what is on the DVD. Why help a competitor?


----------

